# Finally Solved My Single-Leg Incompetence



## KangTsai (Oct 7, 2016)

Up until very recently I never really had two good single-leg takedowns ever since I first learned it. That's solved thanks to a tip from a high-level guy at my MMA place. He said to use my head to drive downwards as I'm dragging the leg around during the technique. Miraculously, it worked, effortlessly.

Christ I have a loooooooong way to go.


----------

